
Why Is Hacker News Called *Hacker* News? - MJeevas
You see, I&#x27;m not an old timer, but still old enough... like I was born in the late 1980s.<p>Why is this called Hackernews? Where&#x27;s the &quot;hacker&quot; or &quot;hack&quot; here? Honest question!<p>Because I only read &quot;X invested in Y&quot; or &quot;Y funder Z&quot;. Lot&#x27;s of startup culture, sprinkled with some IT.<p>Where is the hack? Where are the hackers? (I know, but I won&#x27;t tell you ^^)
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/hackernews.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/hackernews.html)

------
100100010001
They use it to get googled. If you want a site that actually cares about
hacking, then go here [https://hackaday.com](https://hackaday.com)

You won’t find bs investing/blogging crap there.

~~~
mtmail
> They use it to get googled.

HN is a forum that doesn't show ads, doesn't advertise itself, doesn't do
anything active to grow (as far as I know). It doesn't set HTML meta tags, no
sitemap either.

~~~
100100010001
Umm, what you said doesn’t have anything to do with what I said. If a person
googles “hacker news” this is the first thing that comes up even though there
isn’t a whole lot about hacking here. It should really be called tech news or
startup news.

